# Favorite MAC perfume?



## fadedlace (Jun 18, 2006)

I really like the turquatic one! 

What's yours?


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 18, 2006)

I like Pinkaura only cause everyone at my counter LOVES Turquatic so it reminds me of work


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 25, 2006)

the white one...2


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 10, 2006)

i like pink hura it smells really light and flowery
i dont like the really strong scents so this one is perfect for me
and it doesnt smell like your wearing purfume it just makes you smell nice so its not offensive.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

i believe it was mv3 that i tried and it smelled divine but i cant remember i must ask somebody!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 19, 2006)

The only one that appeals to me is Turquatic. I don't like the other MAC perfumes.


----------



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

#3...a lovely sensual oriental =)


----------



## laurenmo88 (Dec 28, 2006)

hue:tarnished love is so amazing! i just got this as a gift for christmas and i was instantly in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the scent lasts forever it seems and is a deep rich masculine scent, i love itttt

get it now girls cuz it's limited!!!


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

I love MV3 (the black one).


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 16, 2008)

MV1 (the white one) and Greenify. I wear them together...

A lot of people say they think Greenify is gross, but I love it! You just can't wear too much or it is strong...I think over MV1 it's wonderful =]


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 16, 2008)

violetrix!!!!!!


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 18, 2008)

Turquatic, for sure.

I had it on today, and the boyfriend actually noticed. Ahaha.


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 18, 2008)

I love mv2 + mv3..both are sexy delicious vanilla


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 18, 2008)

Turquatic, I loove itt!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

turquatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reminds me when i was younger when i wore a similar perfume


----------

